
Reverse Engineering Facebook.com’s Homepage Design Optimizations - jlinowski
https://goodui.org/blog/reverse-engineering-facebook-coms-homepage-design-optimizations/
======
jlinowski
Facebook is known to run countless online experiments – most of which are kept
secret. Luckily for us we have the Internet Archive that allows us to pry into
these possible design optimizations.

